# The Ace of Stardom: Io Shirai Appreciation Thread



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

You can never go wrong with Io Shirai. So good, so smooth and crisp in the ring.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO361 said:


> You can never go wrong with Io Shirai. So good, so smooth and crisp in the ring.


Yeah she's one of those talents I like to say, she could wrestle a Broom and make it a wonderful match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

This thread was long overdue. Io is freaking amazing!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Please don't do that Io.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

One more pic for the road for tonight.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Love her and Hojo. I do like asians tho.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Am I the only here who thinks she should change her finisher to something else other than the moonsault? Don't get me wrong, she hits a nice moonsault, but it doesn't look like it hurts more than any other move in her moveset other than if she does is it more than once in quick succession.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The ace of Japanese pro graps :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wens3


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: 10/10


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Why the fuck do these threads always start with like 20 "sexy" pics of the female wrestlers. You guys sure aren't doing a good job of convincing people you like these women because of their wrestling ability.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hojo is prettier but Io's got DAT Thickness :yum: kada


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Sweggeh said:


> Why the fuck do these threads always start with like 20 "sexy" pics of the female wrestlers. You guys sure aren't doing a good job of convincing people you like these women because of their wrestling ability.


Beauty and Brains a dangerous and sexy combo to have.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweggeh said:


> Why the fuck do these threads always start with like 20 "sexy" pics of the female wrestlers. You guys sure aren't doing a good job of convincing people you like these women because of their wrestling ability.


In that spirit, I'll post this since I think it was a lot of people's first exposure to Io Shirai


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Arkham258 said:


> In that spirit, I'll post this since I think it was a lot of people's first exposure to Io Shirai


Yeah I'm in a small group who knew about her before hand, but I'm damn happy WWE people in charge saw this match and thought we have to have these girls.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I can't remember the exact first match i saw from Io might have been in 2014, not sure. But i do know it was a tag match with her and Mayu Iwatani. Io really stood out to me and i was hooked, she was something else.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Io Shirai and Meiko Satomura vs. Mayu Iwatani and Chihiro Hashimoto in Stardom on 3/9/17

4 of the best Joshi Wrestlers in the game right now hooked up in a Tag Team Match. I think by the end of this match you'll love all four ladies and wonder who is Satomura and Hashimoto both who work with Sendai Girls another all lady Joshi Company in Japan.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

This is instantly my new favorite thread. Glad to see Io getting some headway in the wrestling world. Good work my friend.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Io Shirai & Takumi Iroha vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi[Goddesses In Stars 2013]

Tag Team Action with Kairi and Io from 2013. I hope you guys are watching this hehe.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Io autobiography! Those eyes though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My girl Hana having to take my girl Io.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The difference in talent between the Joshi women and the WWE women is just shocking. Even the lowercard Joshi women put the WWE women to shame.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> The difference in talent between the Joshi women and the WWE women is just shocking. Even the lowercard Joshi women put the WWE women to shame.


Watching joshi undercards, they really don't at all.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877807928023044097


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Big Daddy Meltz with the latest on Io coming to WWE.



> Meltzer mentioned during this morning's Observer Radio that the neck injury Io Shirai mentioned as her reason for taking time off and leaving Stardom is legit. Some were thinking it was a work to explain her leaving for WWE. He says it was found that she's had the neck injury since May and WWE found it during medicals in Pittsburgh. Meltzer says that Shirai is still coming to WWE once she recovers, but that it will probably be "quite a while" before she is recovered.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

A break from Wrestling is a good thing for her, because when I watch her wrestle she does so many moves that make me cringe because if she didn't have that Gymnastic background she would of gotten injured sooner. She does the same moves every night, whether it's a house show or a big show for the company she really goes 110% in her matches, and this injury is no shock to me. Take 4-6 months off, and then when she's great show up on a NXT Takoever show and kill it baby.

You guys should watch her recent match with Mayu, legit she was in so much pain just standing up after taking bumps from Mayu who like to use Suplexes everywhere in the building.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

HoHo said:


> A break from Wrestling is a good thing for her, because when I watch her wrestle she does so many moves that make me cringe because if she didn't have that Gymnastic background she would of gotten injured sooner. She does the same moves every night, whether it's a house show or a big show for the company she really goes 110% in her matches, and this injury is no shock to me. Take 4-6 months off, and then when she's great show up on a NXT Takoever show and kill it baby.
> 
> You guys should watch her recent match with Mayu, legit she was in so much pain just standing up after taking bumps from Mayu who like to use Suplexes everywhere in the building.


I need to watch that WOS title match from this week.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is the match from 6/21/2017. Io Shirai and Mayu Iwatani rocked this world with another great match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So JoshiCity decided to show new pics that weren't originally released from the Magazine for my pleasure. I still want to see those pics from that hot Photoshoot with other lady talent on there. Are these pics okay to post, she doesn't expose her butt but she did one of those pics in this Photo Shoot, but her boobs are covered up so I should be good to post right?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't know. Ask @Cleavage perhaps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

send me a pm and i'll see if they're appropriate


----------



## PWWBabes2 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

New Photobook preview coming involving Io who has been money with her Photo Shoots lately. I can't wait to see her return in the ring, Stardom is missing her greatly.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891521571549962240
Well that's unexpected.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I'm shocked when I heard the news yesterday and Viper is joining Queens Quest on that very show she shows back up so their team is really dangerous now.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

HoHo said:


> Yeah I'm shocked when I heard the news yesterday and Viper is joining Queens Quest on that very show she shows back up so their team is really dangerous now.


Viper left Odeo Tai? Damn.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Is she still going to WWE?.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm. Interesting. May not mean anything and she's just clearing dates until she leaves fo WWE.

But I guess if she doesn't come. I mean with their current roster, the girls currently in NXT, and the girls that will come in from the tournament, they're fine if they don't her. But we will see.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

Can someone recommend me a match of hers to sell me on her? I have never watched joshi.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

GreatestOfAllTime said:


> Can someone recommend me a match of hers to sell me on her? I have never watched joshi.


Meiko Satomura vs. Io Shirai
Io last match against Mayu Iwatani
Kairi Hojo (Sane) vs Io Shirai (2017)

You should check Io,Mayu and Kairi's match against Pentagon Dark from Lucha Underground.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just so everyone knows Io Shira is back Wrestling with Stardom and she's going to be in there GP tourney. So get ready to see vids of her in this thread in the coming weeks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kinda stunned they had Io put over Mandy Leon. I get that Mandy is kind of ROH's top woman by default, she's dating Delirious, plus the match apparently wasn't that great either.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Kinda stunned they had Io put over Mandy Leon. I get that Mandy is kind of ROH's top woman by default, she's dating Delirious, plus the match apparently wasn't that great either.


Da fuq! She lost to Mandy Leon? :trips7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PRODIGY said:


> Da fuq! She lost to Mandy Leon? :trips7


Yup, during the first night of the 5★STAR GP 2017.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898849909796818944


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't worry guys Io Shirai will be okay she's going to be winner her Block, but putting over Leon is a little shock. I've been watching Stardom for years now and they like to do these type of shocker decisions, but Leon might not another win over anyone on the block.



Return match for Io from their 8/13 show teaming up with Viper and HZK vs Jungle Power for the Trios Titles!


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Please post more of the Stardom matches!! Love them!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ace being Ace making Leon look better than anyone else could on the Stardom Roster.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Io Shirai vs Toni Storm GP Day 2 having the match of the night!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

'

Konami vs Io Shirai Day 6. Konami is one of the best young talents Stardom has right now, and you could tell she was having so much with Io Shirai during this match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Queens Quest vs Bito/Mayu/Hiromi. 



Io Shirai vs KLR



Io Shirai vs Tam Nakano.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

First Hana and now Io Shirai. New Gravure dropping in a few weeks can't wait to see the rest of these Pictures.

I wonder how much she'll show could it be close to that older picture I saw of her with one of the Stardom titles covering up her Chest? I found it pretty easy to find all the Hana pics..AND I DO MEAN ALL it's like I think 40 pics or so give me all of that and more. I wonder why haven't we seen a Video of Hana Gravure yet?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HoHo said:


> First Hana and now Io Shirai. New Gravure dropping in a few weeks can't wait to see the rest of these Pictures.
> 
> I wonder how much she'll show could it be close to that older picture I saw of her with one of the Stardom titles covering up her Chest? I found it pretty easy to find all the Hana pics..AND I DO MEAN ALL it's like I think 40 pics or so give me all of that and more. I wonder why haven't we seen a Video of Hana Gravure yet?


Maybe there is a law limit on age or something.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So I found this on Reddit thank goodness for whoever uploaded these pics way before the Magazine came out globally. Sorry for the image quality and their two pics missing because Io felt like showing her bare ass.:x


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Better quality Pics, one again their were 4 more pics I wanted to post, but it's bare ass or her showing her butt, while topless and you don't see nipple but it's damn close.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Get ready for Io guys, with Meiko Satomura and Io Shirai coming prepare to have your mind blown.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/article/wwe-signs-io-shirai

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji88RmT782E


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Your next MYC winner :mark

Hoping it goes well following..


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jam said:


> Your next MYC winner :mark
> 
> Hoping it goes well following..


Io will likely get a long stint in NXT. Same goes for Kairi. I can't see either of them being called up before Wrestlemania next year, and I don't see Io being called up before Summerslam 2019 tbh. Unlike the main roster, I have full faith and confidence in NXT creative to handle Japanese talent correctly.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I teared up when I saw Io, Hiroyo and Meiko being a huge Joshi fan. I'm going to need hugs left and right after this MYC.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like Io is gonna make a NXT debut at tapings today, right?
Man, i can't wait to see her finally on a regulary basis on NXT!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

When I saw this last night I teared up so hard. I've been following them since their debuts in Stardom and to see them in the WWE together it almost feels like a Parent seeing their kid graduating High School or College. Much success is coming to them in the future no doubt.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io is amazing! One of a kind!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io & Izzy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

One amazing match! Io is just dope ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051316481265418240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051310010758762496


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

with Will Osperay


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

With Kairi after Evolution night was over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056761948610674688


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> With Kairi after Evolution night was over.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056761948610674688


Both are so talented and beautiful!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

#GeniusOfTheSky


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063951789093842944


----------



## Let's Go Kairi (Nov 17, 2018)

metallon said:


> #GeniusOfTheSky
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063951789093842944


That was a lovely moonsault! It was literally no bend in the legs other than when she had to jump to do it.


----------



## Let's Go Kairi (Nov 17, 2018)

metallon said:


>


I love this! I will be buying it soon


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's Go Kairi said:


> That was a lovely moonsault! It was literally no bend in the legs other than when she had to jump to do it.


Picture perfect!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like that ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085350344492810240


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>












Any more like this??


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084618794973257733


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, Io ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089707277009866752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089729488357797888


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

My awnser is YES!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


I really hoped she filmed some Japanese porn at some point. Apparently it's not that uncommon in Japanese culture

Will just being annoyingly pixelated :lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> I really hoped she filmed some Japanese porn at some point. Apparently it's not that uncommon in Japanese culture
> 
> Will just being annoyingly pixelated :lol


What the fuck are you talking about ?

It's pretty common for wrestling "stars" (only the top womens) to do erotic/sensual photos but never more than that. 
Every top japanese women wrestler have "photoshooting" like that :Asuka, Kairi, Io, Mayu, Konami and more but none of them will ever film porn....


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> *What the fuck are you talking about ?*
> 
> It's pretty common for wrestling "stars" (only the top womens) to do erotic/sensual photos but never more than that.
> Every top japanese women wrestler have "photoshooting" like that :Asuka, Kairi, Io, Mayu, Konami and more but none of them will ever film porn....


Calm down.

I read something a while ago that it is not that uncommon for Japanese women to have done an erotic film at some point in their lives. Obviously doesn't mean that every one does, but just that the percentage of the population was higher than in a lot of other countries.

Are you aware of any sites where I might be able to find more of these photoshoots? For research purposes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Calm down.
> 
> I read something a while ago that it is not that uncommon for Japanese women to have done an erotic film at some point in their lives. Obviously doesn't mean that every one does, but just that the percentage of the population was higher than in a lot of other countries.
> 
> Are you aware of any sites where I might be able to find more of these photoshoots? For research purposes.


Well i think that with a really simple research on the internet you will find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Well i think that with a really simple research on the internet you will find what you're looking for.


Yeah, I imagine if I type "Kairi Sane photos" or "Io Shirari photos" into Google i'll only get a couple of results fpalm


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Yeah, I imagine if I type "Kairi Sane photos" or "Io Shirari photos" into Google i'll only get a couple of results fpalm


You'll get quite a lot of results


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> You'll get quite a lot of results


Yeah. That's my point........

Never mind. Thanks for your "help"


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That's cute ...


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


> That's cute ...


That's a lovely photo!

As long as Vince doesn't see it and try to turn her into a Japanese Bayley :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone have any screens of the interview with her and Kairi on NXT this week?

Io was rockin' some major cleavage :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Her new hair color looks really nice on her,better than the previous one.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113605772850499584


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm sorry, but this was a terrible ending. Shayna's second reign has done nothing but stagnate the division and they still REFUSE to end it. It's turned the Women's Division into the least exciting part of NXT by far.

Just have Shayna move on already. Also Kairi's never getting that belt back now is she? They really did sacrifice her as champion because of Triple H's MMA boner, ugh.

The sad part is, the match overall was really good but I am so close to giving up on he NXT Women's Division until Shayna is gone, it's gotten that stale and boring.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> I'm sorry, but this was a terrible ending. Shayna's second reign has done nothing but stagnate the division and they still REFUSE to end it. It's turned the Women's Division into the least exciting part of NXT by far.
> 
> Just have Shayna move on already. Also Kairi's never getting that belt back now is she? They really did sacrifice her as champion because of Triple H's MMA boner, ugh.
> 
> The sad part is, the match overall was really good but I am so close to giving up on he NXT Women's Division until Shayna is gone, it's gotten that stale and boring.


This thread is just for the photos


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118331960802390016


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121207778335285248


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love that Moonsault of hers ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121971177826729986


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122227225300996097


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122651136362721281


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io and Rachael together back at stardom ...










... and now together in NXT ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io is not just magical in the ring, she also has magical thighs!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't wait for that episode!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

To do all the moves that she does, she need strong legs.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

It's her birthday and this would be the perfect present for Io! Hopefully very soon!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126163413053378561


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io looked so hot and badass at the same time in that attire!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

With Mayu Iwatani ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, i love the new baddie Io!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Io is a beast!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138987541888208896


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Amazing new entrance!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139300209253654529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139301282295013378


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139300284746874887


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

reminds me of her hitokiri character in LU. she needs an all black mask to wear out to the ring.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is this girl taller than Asuka and Kairi?

I'd like to know too which of the three japanese girls of the E is more agile and slim.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## thegreatmuta (Jul 11, 2019)

I want her to beat me up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Purgatory ;


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Loving the new look, attitude and entrance.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

I’ve not seen much of this girl but I like her already, she’s hot!

Love the leather leggings look and what a cracking arse too, lovely!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Evil sexy Io is the best Io!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, i love that new gimmick! Way more charismatic than before!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Ace of Stardom is now the Ace of NXT as well.


----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Shadow97 (Aug 14, 2019)

I know I'm saying this as if it wasn't the case before, but damn she thicc


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

her new look, attitude, AND theme are hella bangin'!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


Shes literally feet away from my house in this picture. Cathedral Rock on Oak Creek. No, I didnt take the pic lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IYORaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share IYORaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zqota9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Io Shirai GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Io Shirai GIFs and Nxt GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with gail kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IYO2Raw010223 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share IYO2Raw010223 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IYORaw010223 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share IYORaw010223 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Dakota


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IYOSKYRaw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share IYOSKYRaw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IYOSKY2Raw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share IYOSKY2Raw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

